# اللهجة الفلسطينية: بنيّم / بنوّم



## Michaela Amiel

بدي اعرف اذا في فعل في لهجة الفلسطينية  ينوّم يعني  - كيف بنوّم الاطفال - كيف بخليهم الاطفال أن يناموا؟
وفي فعل ينيم مثلا كيف بنيم الاطفال يعني كيف بخليهم يناموا؟


----------



## Mahaodeh

أنا شخصيا أستخدم أنيّم، ولكنني أظن والله أعلم أن كلاهما يستخدم لأنني اسمع كلاهما، أحيانا في نفس الجملة ومن نفس الشخص


----------



## Michaela Amiel

شكرا! وأنت بتكلم عن اللهجة الفلسطينية ومش لهجة  اخرى؟ انا عم أسأل لأن أُستاذي قاللي انه ما فيش شيء بالمرة   -انوّم-  بس اصله (استاذي) مش فلسطيني يعني هي مش صفة الأم بتاعه ...


----------



## Mahaodeh

نعم، أقصد اللهجة الفلسطينية


----------



## Michaela Amiel

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## elroy

أنا شخصيًا لم أسمع "ينوّم" أبدًا على لسان فلسطيني، بل فقط "ينيّم"، مع أن الحبّة التي تساعد على النوم تسمى "منوّم" كما في الفصحى. ​


----------



## Mahaodeh

ربما كنت مخطئة بخصوص أنوم أو ربما كان من سمعته يقولها قد تأثر بلهجات أخرى


----------

